# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Cilet jane programet me te mira per te diagnostikuar hardwaret e kompjuterit etj..

## florieconomy

Pershendetje mund te me tregoje ndonjweri cilet jane programet me te mire per te testuar hardwaret , ose ndonje PAKETE softwaresh per pune te tilla.
FALEMINDERIT

----------


## iktuus

Everest Ultimate Edition 5.50.
http://www.hwfiles.it/download/sched...imate-edition/

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

http://www.sisoftware.co.uk
http://www.aida64.com
www.lavalys.com
http://www.gtopala.com

----------

